# Special Dallas Herf (4/26)



## Mowee (Jan 1, 2000)

Ok so it is our usual time for a herf, but we will FINALLY be getting the new Gran Habanos VLs. These were the smokes we sampled at PTDC. George Rico of Gran Habanos is coming to the herf to bring his new smokes. It will be a blast. 

We'll be herfing at Tobacco Gallery in Downtown Dallas (Record and Elm street...2 blocks from the DART Rail West End Station) We start around 5pm. See yall there.


----------

